# Wood in Baileys



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Shortly after supermax a log is blocking what would be the clean right hand line on a small ledge. There is a line left of the log that was floated by a member of our crew yesterday. Two of us scraped down the far left side. Should be visable from above.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i thought it was bailey singlular.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

how'd it go at 180 cfs?


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

DanOrion said:


> how'd it go at 180 cfs?


Scrapy till the big stuff. Scrappy after the last of the big stuff. I broke a paddle in the last drop of Steeps: the big tounge with the ugly rock in the middle of it. Saved my face though. Good day on the river. I don't bike or climb, so it was worth my time.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm pretty sure he's referring to the Irish Liqueur. I suspect he's alerting us to a new Absinthe version.



caspermike said:


> i thought it was bailey singlular.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

caspermike said:


> i thought it was bailey singlular.


Hi-ho silver..and away! The shiny badge of the internet police strikes again!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

just wondering. i always called it bailey and if im an enforcer that would make you captain obvious. caseybaileys you want to go run gores or cache la poudres or the arkansas's+
just getting my last buzz kick before the move. btw i vote you as the next worthless buzzard to take my ever commanding lead in the highpostednessofroyaltythatisthebuzzardshitshow.com

long live whitechocolate and tuberkiller


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

You're it's Bailey. There is wood in it. Also in the other thread I found a paddle. My bad.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Mike - you should end every post with "Just sayin'" then when people rip on you your response can be "Hey, I was just sayin'" And you will be excused from any social responsiblilty. 



caspermike said:


> just wondering. i always called it bailey and if im an enforcer that would make you captain obvious. caseybaileys you want to go run gores or cache la poudres or the arkansas's+
> just getting my last buzz kick before the move. btw i vote you as the next worthless buzzard to take my ever commanding lead in the highpostednessofroyaltythatisthebuzzardshitshow.com
> 
> long live whitechocolate and tuberkiller


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

you know just saying.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

mike, where are you going?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

berkley in the montains. have good season bob. maybe see you at the gnarrows race next year heh?


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I thought it was Berkeley with an 'e'. Just sayin


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Man, I would pay money to see Mike at his first Berkeley hippy drum circle. 

Safe travels....


----------

